# لأجل أن يستمر ملتقى المهندسين العرب بالتميز موضوع غير مطروح في أي منتدى من قبل موانع



## محمد السمان (12 يناير 2008)

*موضوع غير مطروح في أي منتدى عن موانع التسريب (Packing & sealing)*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لاجل ان يستمر ملتقى المهندسين العرب بالتميز اقدم موضوع لم يسبق طرحهبهذا الشكل في ي منتدى من قبل وهو عن موانع التسريب ( sealing ) .
ويسعدني أن أبدا بتقديم منهج كامل عن موانع التسريب المختلفة في المعدات الدوارة والثابتة ولقد لمست قلة خبرة من السادة المهندسين بموضوع موانع التسريب وكذلك فأن علم موانع التسريب قليل جدا المتاح منه بالكتب الهندسية لذلك فقد قمت بأعداد منهج كامل وباللغة العربية لاقتناعي التام بأن الفهم باللغة العربية أفضل بكثير من غيرها وهي لغتنا التي نعتز ونفخر بها وندعو كل صاحب علم عربي أن ينشر علمه أو يترجمه على الأقل إلى اللغة العربية ولذا فأن هذا المنهج يهدف إلى التعريف بأهمية موانع التسريب في أنها تحافظ على اقل نسبة تسريب ممكنة سواء في المعدات الثابتة أو الدوارة لذا فهي تقلل من فقد المائع كما أن خروج هذا المائع إلى البيئة المحيطة بالمعدة قد يسبب أضرار بيئية وصحية كبيرة وتزداد الخطورة كلما كان هذا المائع يحتوي مواد سامة ,لذا كان لابد من الدراسة الصحيحة لموانع التسريب المختلفة وأهميتها وكيفية اختيار مانع التسريب الملائم للتطبيق والطريقة الصحيحة لتركيبية وصيانته . 
فعلى سبيل المثال فإن 80 % من أعطال البلوف بسبب مانع التسريب و 20 % الباقية بسبب أعطال ميكانيكية .
ولذلك فإن هذا التدريب يهدف إلى التعريف بأنواع موانع التسريب المختلفة 
وللعلم تنقسم موانع التسريب إلى نوعين أساسيين ثابتة ( static ) و متحركة ( dynamic ) وتتفرع إلى :
Static
O-ring
( الجوانات ) Gasket

Packing (حلقات الحشو )

Dynamic
mechanical seal (مانع التسريب الميكانيكي ) 

SealHydraulic 

وسوف ابدأ بإذن الله في شرح حلقات الحشو ( gland packing ) ويليها شرح لجميع أنواع موانع التسريب بالتفصيل حيث أنني والحمد لله قد عملت من قبل في أحدى شركات موانع التسريب المعروفة وبعدها أكملت خبرتي في شركتي الحالية كما انه يسعدني تلقي أي استفسار على موانع التسريب وكيفية إيجاد حلول لها لذا نرجو من السادة المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع حتى تعم فائدته على الجميع ...


للتحميل اضغط على الرابط التالي :
http://www.4shared.com/file/34623310/8e4b310e/__Gland_Packing.html
​​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يناير 2008)

الأخ محمد السمان .

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خيرا .

تم تثبيت الموضوع ليكون في متناول الجميع . 

نرجوا الفائدة .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد السمان (12 يناير 2008)

*موانع التسريب Gland Packing Seal*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

اولا اتوجه بالشكر الى المهندس شكري المشرف لتثبيت الموضوع

كما اتمنى من الله ان تعم فائدته لكل من يبحث عن سؤال في موضوع موانع التسريب ولقد قمت باعادة 

رفع الملفات على الموقع على شكل ملف بصيغة pdf وذلك لتصغيرالحجم ولسهولة الاستخدام وانا في 

انتظار تعليقاتكم وارائكم في الموضوع .

م/ محمد السمان


----------



## خالد صلاح الدين (12 يناير 2008)

الاخ العزيز محمد بارك اللة فيك واسال اللة ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك لقد قمت بطرح موضوع هام اي مهندس ميكانيكا يعمل في اي فرع من فروع الميكانيكا ولا بد وان يتعرض لهذا الموضوع فموانع التسريب موجودة فى كل مايحيط بنا ابسط شئ صنبور المياة 
اكرر شكري لك واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## م مصطفى حماده (12 يناير 2008)

فتح الله عليك 
وامطر عليك من غزير علمه
لا اله الا الله


----------



## مهاجر (13 يناير 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 

تسلم يدك مهندس محمد ... عمل رائع

كنت بدأت جهد مثله في السابق في موضوع أنسب طرق عزل المضخات مع الشرح والمقارنة 

وفقك الله في اكمال هذا الموضوع

ملاحظة: 
من خلال الأطلاع على الملف الرئيسي في المشاركة الأولى وجدت انه يحتاج جهد اكثر منك في ترتيبه وخصوصاً الصور

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد السمان (13 يناير 2008)

*موضوع غير مطروح في أي منتدى عن موانع التسريب (Packing & sealing)*

الاخ العزيز مهاجر المشرف العام

اشكرك كثيرا على تعليقك على الموضوع اما 

بالنسبة الى الملاحظة الخاصة بتنسيق الصور 

فسبب عدم التنسيق في الرابط الاول هو حدوث 

اختلاف في نوع الوورد الذي كتبت عليه 

الموضوع والوورد الذي تم رفع الموضوع عليه 

ولقد صححت ذلك في التعديل الثاني 

والذي حملت عليه الموضوع على رابط 

المرفقات بالموقع نفسه على شكل ملف  pdf 

لذا يرجى تحميل رابط المرفقات لانه اقل حجما 

وعلى نفس التنيسق الاساسي للموضوع 

وانا في انتظار ارائكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهاجر (13 يناير 2008)

*لك الشكر*

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير اخي محمد

نعم الملف pdf مرتب وافضل بكثير

ملاحظة صغيرة:

لنستبدل كلمة طلمبة بمضخة
وكلمة بلف بصمام

ننتظر الأن منك ان تشرح لنا العوازل الميكانيكية بالتفصيل ... وهي كما تعلم اهميتها في المكائن الدوارة وبالأخص في المضخات

مع الشكر والتقدير لجهدك ومتابعتك


----------



## محمد السمان (14 يناير 2008)

*موضوع غير مطروح في أي منتدى عن موانع التسريب (Packing & sealing)*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الاخوة الاعزاء اقدم لكم اليوم فيلم فيديو يوضح طريقة تركيب واختبار نوع جديد من 

حلقات الحشو يسمى CMS وهو عبارة عن الياف غير مجدولة يتم وضعها داخل 

صندوق حشو المعدات الدوارة اما يدوي او عن طريق اداة حقن ليتشكل بعد ذلك 

الحشو ويأخذ شكل عمود الدوران ويمنع التسريب وهذا الحشو من انتاج شركة 

 CHESTERTON وهي من اكبر شركات العالم في انتاج موانع التسريب

والفيلم مقسم الى ثلاثة اجزاء مدة كل جزء حوالي 9 دقائق نرجو ان يحوز اعجابكم 

واي استفسار بخصوص هذا المنتج فلا تترددوا بالسؤال 

لتحميل الجزء الاول 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34735810/51497b26/DIV00000.html​ 
لتحميل الجزء الثاني 

http://rapidshare.com/files/83555346/DIV00001.MPG.html​​​لتحميل الجزء الثالث 
http://rapidshare.com/files/83571049/DIV00002.MPG.html


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (14 يناير 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لك الاخ محمد السلمان 

موضوع مهم فعلاً لارتباطه بكل الاجهزه الميكانيكيه اذ مهما كان مجال عمل مهندس الميكانيك فأنه لابد

ان يواجه مشكال في موانع التسرب ولكي يكون له العلم الكامل بها ......

نشكرك والله الموفق

العراقي


----------



## السيد نور الدين (16 يناير 2008)

شكراسيدي الفاضل علي هذا المجهود المثمر الواعي والي الامام


----------



## محمد السمان (17 يناير 2008)

*موضوع غير مطروح في أي منتدى عن موانع التسريب (Packing & sealing)*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الاخوة الاعزاء ارفق لكم اليوم فيلم فيديو يوضح طريقة تركيب واختبار تحمل حلقات الحشو في المعمل 

والفيلم مقسم الى ثلاثة اجزاء 

لتحميل الجزء الاول 

http://www.4shared.com/file/34976288/5ef8a5d5/DIV00003.html

لتحميل الجزء الثاني 

http://www.4shared.com/file/34986538/3a13fd4a/DIV00004.html

لتحميل الجزء الثالث 

http://www.4shared.com/file/34989116/b0f70a45/DIV00005.html


وانا في انتظار ارائكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يناير 2008)

ألأخ محمد مصطفى السمان .

تحية طيبة .

تسلم وما قصرت .

الحلقات المطاطية O Rings التي لها اشكال واحجام مختلفة تصنع من بوليمرات المشابهة للمطاط وهي الاكثر تعقيدا كالنترايل Nitrile.

التي لها تراوح اوسع لدرجات الحرارة ومقاومة اعلى لتأثير الزيوت والكازولين او المواد الكمياوية

كالكحول او المذيبات . 

وايضا تعتبر الحلقات المطاطية في بعض الحالات ماصة للصدمات وان عملها هو تخزين الطاقة 

واعادتها ببطئ او بسرعة تخميد يعتمد على نوع الاستخدام .

وقد يصيب الحلقات المطاطية بعض الاضرار او التلف سواء بقعل العوامل الجوية او ضروف العمل 

وسوء التركيب , واهمها التصلب او الطراوة او البتر او التأكل .




البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يناير 2008)

وايضا هنا موقع متخصص في هذا المجال يبين انواع المواد التي يصنع منها ومقاومته للحرارة وجميع مواصفاته من تصميم ونوعيات واشكال.

اضغط هنا 

البغدادي


----------



## محمد السمان (20 يناير 2008)

*موضوع غير مطروح في أي منتدى عن موانع التسريب (Packing & sealing)*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

الاخوة الاعزاء اقدم لكم اليوم فيلم فيديو يوضح طريقة تركيب 

حلقات الحشو بالتفصيل 

للتحميل اضغط هنا 

http://www.4shared.com/file/35276996/60bead05/packing__seals.html


----------



## eng_hazem123 (20 يناير 2008)

فعلا تسلم يا بشمهندس
فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع 
بل ممتع ومفيد جدا
الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## الصكلي (22 يناير 2008)

الأخ محمد السمان تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خيرا علا هذا الموضوع.

أنا مهتم بالجوانات (Gasket) أرجو من الأخوة المشاركين في هذا المنتدى أن يعينوني في تمثيلها بواسطة الأجزاء النهائية
 Modelising GASKET by Finite elements indo ABAQUS or SIMULIA 
كتاب GASKET HANDBOOK 
ولكم جزيل الشكرا سلفا .


----------



## hady511 (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم:
أخي محمد صراحة الموضوع رغم ان آخر مايفكر فيه الواحد هي موانع التسريب لكن فعلا الموانع هي الجندي المجهول وراء عمل المضخات والصمامات وغيرها بكفاءة وعمر طويل....
---- 
صراحة الموضوع جميل وجديد والشركة Cms فعلا عبقرية باختراعها...
----
لدي سؤالين حول الموضوع:
1- في الفيديو Div00001 قام العامل بوضع جوانات ثم وضع قليلا من Cms ثم وضع جوانة اخرى وبعد الاغلاق قام بحقن مادة Cms مرة أخرى السؤال هنا لماذا وضع بين الجوانات القليل من المادة ؟؟؟؟ هل ليبقى فراغ للحقن .... وثم كيف سيتم الحقن بالتحديد في المنطقة المستهدفة؟؟

2- ألا يوجد اية حسابات او معادلات او جداول تتعلق بالجوانات (موانع التسريب)؟؟

جزاك الله خيرا وتشكر على الموضوع


----------



## WAT (24 يناير 2008)

الأخ محمد 
أنا بصدد دراسة مشروع جديد حول المواد المانعة للتسرب sealant ذات الأساس السيليكوني ( وهي مادة السيليكون المستخدمة في الأعمال الإنشائية ) مثل تركيب الزجاج و الألومنيوم , لالإضافة للسيليكون الحراري , علمت أنه يتم إضافة مادة مثل الجل لتخفيف هذه المواد , هل لديك أي معلومات عن هذه المادة (الجل ) 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (25 يناير 2008)

مشكور يابشمهندس على جهدك وهديتك لمهندسي الصيانة خصوصا


----------



## محمد السمان (25 يناير 2008)

*موضوع غير مطروح في أي منتدى عن موانع التسريب (Packing & sealing)*

الاخ العزيز hady 511

بالنسبة الى اسئلتك فأن الاجابة عليها كالتالي :

السؤال الاول : وضع العامل في البداية حلقتين من الحشو الاولى في نهاية صندوق الحشو والاخرى 

في بداية صندوق الحشو ووضع بين الحلقتين قليل من مادة cms اما الغرض من الحلقتين فهو منع 

خروج وانبثاق مادة cms خارج صندوق الحشو وفائدة الكمية القليلة التى وضعها من المادة هي 

الحفاظ على فراغ للحقن كما اجبت بنفسك على السؤال اما طريقة الحقن فهي عن طريق مضخة حقن 

والمكان المستهدف هو مدخل مياه التبريد الى حلقة التبريد حيث انه تلغى و تزال حلقة التبريد تماما 

لانه لم يعد لها فائدة بعد ويتم ضخ المادة من مدخل مياة التبريد وبعدها يقفل المدخل تماما بأي وسيلة 

وليكن مسمار مثلا .

السؤال الثاني : اذا كنت تقصد جداول خاصة بالكمية التى ستوضع من مادة cms فسارفق لك في 

المرفقات الكميات المطلوبة بالنسبة لاي عدد حلقات حشو موجودة في صندوق الحشو وتبعا طبعا

لل cross section الخاص بكل حلقة .

كما سارفق جميع المعلومات والبيانات المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع .

ارجو ان اكون وفقت في الاجابة على اسئلتك وانا في انتظار اي سؤال تريده في هذا الموضوع 


وشكرا


----------



## عمر محمد3 (25 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ودمتم زخرا لنا
ونفعنا الله واياكم


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد المدار (24 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ياأخي محمد على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ياأخي مهاجر على توضيح معنى الكلمتين


----------



## ميكانيكس (25 فبراير 2008)

very good thak you


----------



## moustafa afify (16 مارس 2008)

شكراسيدي الفاضل علي هذا المجهود المثمر الواعي والي الامام


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2008)

جهد طيب جدا اخى محمد سلمان تشكر عليه كتير ونورت المنتدى ... الف شكر


----------



## مؤيد فرهود (18 مارس 2008)

شكراً للأخ ألمهندس محمد السمان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.sami (18 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخى على الافادة.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 مارس 2008)

تفاعل رائع_مشكورين ع المشاركات


----------



## Saber Mohamed (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Dears all , Links are not working , Please your help


----------



## Saber Mohamed (20 نوفمبر 2008)

My dear brother link is not valid , other on rapid share program has a problem also , please upload files again


----------



## يحيى الخالدي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل وفعلا لم يتطرق اي منتدى له وذلك لان هذا المجهود هو مجهود فردي تشكر وتثاب عليه ارجو من السادة المشرفين في هذا المنتدى العملاق ان يثبتوا هذا الموضوع لما له من اهمية


----------



## اراس الكردي (21 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع المميز فعلا


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
ارجو اضافة رابط الاتي :-
1 - اخر للفيديو حيث ان الرابط الحالي لايعمل
2 - انواع الحشو حسب نوع الطلمبات فهي تختلف من نوع طلمبة للاخر ( مروحية - تروس - ......... الخ )


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (21 فبراير 2009)

الاخ المهندس \ محمد السمان ارجو وضع الفيديو مرة اخري لان الرابط الحالي لايعمل وهل الحشو الواحد ينفع للتركيب لاي نوع من الطلمبات ام يختلف النوع حسب الطلمبة


----------



## النجم مصر (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم الابياري (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك فعلا جهد ممتاز


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fregidair (12 فبراير 2010)

thank you very very much


----------



## م0بشار (12 فبراير 2010)

والله ملف روعة يامهندس محمد السمان تشكر عليه , وعسى الله يجعله في ميزان حسانتك , دمت بخير 0


----------



## nartop (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي على هذه الجهود التي تنبع عن خبرة عملية كبيرة


----------



## mahmoud amat (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (1 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## سيف طاهر (9 يونيو 2015)

شكرا اخ محمد صراحة موضوع جدا مهم .


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

